# Soviet Hobbit illustrations.



## Omeganian (Oct 2, 2013)

I found this page a while ago. These are the scans of all the illustrations of the 1976 translation of _The Hobbit_ to Russian, second edition, 1989. A nice translation - I have it at home.


http://kidpix.livejournal.com/1044682.html


The illustrations are by Mikhail Belomlinsky. A few are posted on his own site as well

http://www.belyj.com/mb/port/port.html


----------



## basti255 (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow, awesome illustrations, thank you for this.


----------



## Skyla_Mae_03 (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you


----------

